# Providing $ for Family Members



## heartoflesh (Jun 23, 2005)

To what extent should we apply 1 Timothy 5:8 regarding providing financially for extended family members? A coworker asked me this question, as his is wife is feeling convicted that they should be helping out her mother. Her mother is 62, divorced, and hasn't kept in contact with them for 4 yrs. I guess she doesn't like her daughter's husband (my coworker).


----------

